# Low Knocking Noise. Normal?



## Krisperr (Nov 25, 2014)

I just noticed this this morning. For a few days my CEL has been on but after I parked it today and turned it off while looking around the engine bay for a minute, I turned it back on and now the CEL is off. But I'm noticing this little knocking noise now. I'm not familiar at all with the 2.5's and Most of my friends/people I'd trust aren't overly familiar with them either. Is this just normal? I was thinking I haven't noticed it until now because since that CEL came on I've been constantly listening and checking everything. 
I can only hear it when it's idle.

Here's a video:


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

My 2008 Rabbit 2.5L with 80k mi. has always made the same exact sound. No CEL. I can only hear it at idle.

Your post puts me at ease a bit, but hopefully we're the rule, and not the exception! :thumbup:

Anyone else?


----------



## Krisperr (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm fairly sure mine went away actually. I got the codes scanned and it was something to do with manifold pressure, I can't exactly remember. The light went away and just came back yesterday. 

But I don't believe I can hear that knocking noise anymore. It only lasted about a day. Someone in the mkv forum said it could be my timing chains so I scanned and checked right away. I suggest you check them soon if you can just to rule it out. 

I'm thinking my problems are due to temperature because nothing seems wrong to me, I'll probably get it checked at the garage soon though. But it seems like every day we get an extremely cold day followed by a warm one I get a CEL. 

Hopefully you can figure out your noise if it's anything at all!


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

yup, i got the same exact noise on my Jetta. 
Mine is 2009 with 90k miles.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

If it only does it at idle and you have a manual transmission it's the throw out bearing in you're clutch. To make sure this is the throw out bearing the simplest way to check is when you hear that noise start to depress your clutch and the noise should go away when the clutch is in. I don't think that noise has anything to do with your manifold. And just a side note on how you said yours was "gone" my throw out bearing does not always make the noise. I think it depends on how it sits while your in neutral. But as soon as I press my clutch in it's gone and when I let it out sometimes it comes back. Just depends on how worn out the bearing is. Again this is only for a manual tranny. If you have an auto then idk :laugh:


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

That side is not timing chains. Mine makes that noise but not as loud. It's my injectors. Chain in on drivers side. 

Sent from my 0x1 Note 3...... I love tep


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Good call, Fanatic...I'll have to listen for the throwout bearing...I've always thought something was wrong with my flywheel since I got the car at 18k miles, since it will shudder taking off in 1st sometimes as you let the clutch out, unless you're really careful. I've always thought the dual-mass wheel was slowly coming apart...but maybe it has something to do with the TOB...hmmmm....


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

themightyquinn said:


> Good call, Fanatic...I'll have to listen for the throwout bearing...I've always thought something was wrong with my flywheel since I got the car at 18k miles, since it will shudder taking off in 1st sometimes as you let the clutch out, unless you're really careful. I've always thought the dual-mass wheel was slowly coming apart...but maybe it has something to do with the TOB...hmmmm....


Ya when I first started hearing that noise I assumed that it was my timing chain and asked my buddy about it one day and he asked if it went away when I push the clutch in and he was right. Every time I push the clutch in the noise goes away so I know it's the throw out bearing. The shuddering I'm not so sure about. I have experienced it too although it's rare that it happens and is only from pulling out. I guess it could be a possible side affect from a warn out throw out bearing but don't hold that to me


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Man you were spot on. Noise is gone when clutch is in. Damn. Better than chains I guess.

Yeah the shudder comes and goes...seems to pop up more after driving the car for awhile and everything's hot. It's started doing it recently in other gear changes, not just when taking off in 1st. So I'm kinda worried, although I planned to upgrade the clutch/flywheel eventually...just not soon.

Do you or anyone know how difficult it is to pull the trans on these 2.5L manual cars? Does the whole engine/trans have to come out or is there enough room to separate the bellhousing from the block and swap clutch/fly in the engine bay?


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Glad I could help and I have not done it myself so I cannot say for sure but everything I've seen points to you having to fully remove the transmission. Not too sure about the engine.


----------



## 2005jettaSD (Dec 28, 2014)

I just pulled the engine out of mine to replace it, and I pulled it with the transmission. The engine has a mount on the passenger side and a mount directly under it. The transmission is mounted opposite the mount on the passenger side. 

That being said, I think you might be able to take the transmission out without removing the whole engine(it would make the job a lot quicker) but you might have to support the engine where it mates with the bell housing. Since the transmission has the driver side mount on it. (This might not be necessary depending on how much you trust the center engine mount). Then you just pop the shifter cables off and unbolt the CVs and a couple cords and the slave cylinder (I would remove this from the trans so you don't have to deal with hydraulics) and unbolt the transmission at the bell housing.

I'm not positive about any of this as I already had my engine out anyway, but to me it looked like there was room if my memory serves me correctly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks jettaSD. Yeah the lower mount is a torque mount, it doesn't support any weight so the engine would have to at least be supported underneath with a jack, etc. I can see there's enough room to pop the axles off and get to the bellhousing bolts, but I'm not sure how much room there is b/t the trans and the drivers frame rail...which will be the limiter here I think.

I'm going to install new BFI stage 1 mounts on Thursday, so will report back whether the shifting/shudder improves. I hope so:banghead:


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

I installed BFI's Stage 1 Torque Arm Insert in my car and it is awesome!! That definitely helps shifting and if that's what your installing also go for the 034 Motorsports Shifter bushings. I don't have them yet but heard they make a world of differance. The torque arm insert alone makes a world of difference :thumbup:


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, I already installed the torque mount insert and a BSH pendulum mount arm. Made a big difference at first (I actually stalled out on the first time I drove the car post-install) but now a few thousand miles in I think all it's doing is highlighting how trashed my other 2 mounts are. :banghead:

I have the side engine mount, and trans mount, both in BFI stage 1 flavors, ready to be installed this week hopefully. With all 3 mounts upgraded I expect very little engine movement. Down the road I want to upgrade the torque mount itself to the HPA solid pucks. I'd like to install the Tyrolsport Dead-Set subframe bolt kit as well, as I hear that makes a huge improvement.

And by "034 motorsport bushings" do you mean the shifter bracket bushings? If so, I do have a set and will install them when I do the mounts.

If you mean the shifter LINKAGE bushings, I plan to pick up a set from 42DD, and install them in a month when I pick up a NLS 5-speed short shifter.

Should be some good times ahead!!! :beer:


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Man it sure looks like you're in for some fun. And yes that's what I ment about the 034 Motorsport bushings and the shifter linkage bushings I plan on doing both here pretty soon. And the Tyrol Sport Dead Set kit look awesome too. I can feel my subframe shift sometimes when going from 1st to reverse or vice versa. I should probly upgrade my engine and trans mounts but I need to start saving for new wheels :laugh:


----------



## Krisperr (Nov 25, 2014)

So how often do the timing chains on '08+ go anyways? I started getting this knocking noise again. I'll check and make sure it's on the same side as before after work.
I only have 106000 km so I'd imagine it wouldn't be gone already, I'll have to check the throwout bearing as well, I completely forgot I made this thread and it just popped up on my tapatalk that everyone was commenting


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Krisperr said:


> So how often do the timing chains on '08+ go anyways? I started getting this knocking noise again. I'll check and make sure it's on the same side as before after work.
> I only have 106000 km so I'd imagine it wouldn't be gone already, I'll have to check the throwout bearing as well, I completely forgot I made this thread and it just popped up on my tapatalk that everyone was commenting


Just to clarify if it was indeed you're timing chains that are making this noise I highly doubt that the noise would go away. My moneys on the throw out bearing


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

It is quite difficult in 2.5Ls to find the source of the noises when the engine cover is on. Taking out the cover can help to locate the source more accurately.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

The injectors on this car are rather loud as is the factory single mass flywheel. It's no big deal --but in the cold it definitely weirds me out a bit.


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> The injectors on this car are rather loud as is the factory *single* mass flywheel. It's no big deal --but in the cold it definitely weirds me out a bit.


Just making sure we're on the same page, but isn't it a dual-mass flywheel? Just to clarify.


I installed both BFI mounts last night...holy NVH Batman!  Its like driving a tractor now. Oh well, at least I can't hear/feel ANY other noises except the engine vibrations.  Hopefully it calms down a little after some miles but I don't expect it to.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

themightyquinn said:


> Just making sure we're on the same page, but isn't it a dual-mass flywheel? Just to clarify.
> 
> 
> I installed both BFI mounts last night...holy NVH Batman!  Its like driving a tractor now. Oh well, at least I can't hear/feel ANY other noises except the engine vibrations.  Hopefully it calms down a little after some miles but I don't expect it to.


Hahahaha it's like driving a tractor! I assume they'll calm down a little but not much


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

themightyquinn said:


> Just making sure we're on the same page, but isn't it a dual-mass flywheel? Just to clarify.
> 
> 
> I installed both BFI mounts last night...holy NVH Batman!  Its like driving a tractor now. Oh well, at least I can't hear/feel ANY other noises except the engine vibrations.  Hopefully it calms down a little after some miles but I don't expect it to.


Depends on the year. My MK6 has a single.


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Depends on the year. My MK6 has a single.


Oh cool, good info to know.



mkV Fanatic said:


> Hahahaha it's like driving a tractor! I assume they'll calm down a little but not much


Lol it's so true. It's really brutal from idle to 1500 rpm. :thumbdown: I bought the mounts used (only a few thousand mi.) but figured they'd been broken in already...

...they have actually calmed down some, and right around after 300 miles like I've seen in some other threads about the BFI mounts. They say around 1000 miles there is another noticeable calming, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.

The 15* weather here in MD right now is really not helping either. Big time difference from the 40* it was when I installed them, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Krisperr (Nov 25, 2014)

mkV Fanatic said:


> Just to clarify if it was indeed you're timing chains that are making this noise I highly doubt that the noise would go away. My moneys on the throw out bearing


Yeah well it almost completely goes away when you push in on the clutch. Not 100% cause I can still hear it a little bit but nowhere near as much as normal. 

I'm gonna have to bring it up and get it diagnosed soon just to make sure, I haven't decided if I'll do it myself or not but if I do I'd have to wait until spring cause I don't have anywhere to do it besides my driveway right now and it's a little too snowy for that. 

Any idea how much it'd cost at a vw dealer?


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I'd imagine they'd try to get you to spring for a full clutch job if you're gonna have them separate the trans and fix the TOB (and depending on your mileage you might as well).

Even if you didn't replace the clutch, it's going to be considerable work-hours to pull/separate the engine/trans. I'd plan on at least $1000 just to pull and replace the engine/trans. Add on the parts price and obviously a fair amount more labor if they do the full clutch job.

Keep us posted with what you do, even if it's months away. I will do the same. I'm sure there are more people out there with a similar issue that'd want to know.


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Man, now mine's doing the opposite!

Knocking noise is not there while sitting in neutral at idle...and now pops up once the clutch pedal is in. :screwy:

Still makes sense to be the TOB, but I'm not sure why the sound has switched around...


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

themightyquinn said:


> Man, now mine's doing the opposite!
> 
> Knocking noise is not there while sitting in neutral at idle...and now pops up once the clutch pedal is in. :screwy:
> 
> Still makes sense to be the TOB, but I'm not sure why the sound has switched around...


Ya I'm not sure about that one. It would make sense that it's the throw out bearing but y it is doing that is beyond me. Hope you figure it out man


----------



## Krisperr (Nov 25, 2014)

Didn't really want to start a thread new thread for this so
Do 08 2.5l's have an MAP or MAF sensor? From what I've read it should have an MAF but P0106 and P0107 is for MAP and that's what my cel is throwing at me. :sly: Sorry if I'm just being plain dumb haha


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

MAP sensor is located adjacent to the throttle body. MAF sensor is located on the intake air duct pipe. MY 2008 2.5L's have MAP sensor.


----------

